# Dunkin' Style Doughnuts



## WayneT (Oct 12, 2004)

...........




*
The glass and the red measuring spoon used for cutting out the doughnuts or use a doughnut cutter.*

...............................




*
For cinnamon Doughnuts mix 1 cup sugar with 1 tabsp cinnamon.
For glazed doughnuts follow glaze recipe below.*

(Makes 2 dozen donuts using similar cutters to mine.)

** DONUTS*
........* One 1/4-ounce package active dry yeast
........* 2 tablespoons warm water 
........* 1 tsp Vanilla Essence
........* 3/4 cup warm milk 
........* 2 1/2 tablespoons margarine or butter
........* 1 egg
........* 1/3 cup white sugar
........* 1 teaspoon salt
........* 2 3/4 cups all-purpose flour

*>>> Oil for deep frying<<<<<<* (I used Olive oil, beautiful, no strange tastes.)

*Method *
........1. In a medium bowl, dissolve the yeast in the warm water.
........2. Add the milk, margarine or butter, egg, sugar, and salt, and blend with an electric mixer until smooth.
........3. Add half the flour and mix for 30 seconds.
........4. Add the remaining flour and knead the dough with flour-dusted hands until smooth. Dough will be rather soft but not too sticky.
........5. Cover the bowl of dough and leave it in a  warm place until the dough doubles in size, 45-60 mins. You can tell that the dough has risen ..............enough when you poke it with your finger and the indentation stays.
........6. Rollout the dough on a heavily floured surface until it's about 1/2 inch thick.

Cut out doughnuts with a cutter or other implements. Make sure the gadget you use for the centre has at least one hole for air to escape as you press down.

Let stand for 15 minutes.

Heat oil on medium heat and fy each donut for about 60 seconds per side, or until light golden brown, I do about 4-5 at a time. Cool 5 minutes on paper towels. Toss in cinnamon sugar or use glaze as below. If not using a deep fryer try a wok like I did, less oil for a reasonable depth.

*    * GLAZE*
........* 5 1/3 tablespoons (1/3 cup) margarine or butter
........* 2 cups powdered/icing/confectioners sugar
........* 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
........* 1/3 cup hot water
*
* FOR CHOCOLATE GLAZE ADD:*
........* 1 cup semisweet chocolate chips

For either the plain or the chocolate glaze, combine the margarine or butter with the powdered sugar in a medium bowl and blend with an electric mixer.

........Add the vanilla and hot water. Mix until smooth.

........If you're making the chocolate glaze, melt the chocolate chips in a microwave-safe bowl in the microwave for 30 to 40 seconds. Stir, then microwave another 30 seconds and stir again until completely melted. Add to the plain glaze mixture. Blend until smooth.

........When the donuts have cooled, dip each top surface into the glaze and then flip over and cool on a plate until the glaze firms up, about 15 minutes.

*TIDBITS*
........You can also make "donut holes" as they do at Dunkin' Donuts by cooking and glazing the holes you've punched out the same way you prepared the donuts.


----------



## WayneT (Oct 22, 2004)

*The above recipe has been edited to make it more universal and save any confusion with regional terminology.*


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2004)

very thoughtful of you, WayneT.  thanks on behalf of the yanks.


----------

